# Spark Plug Question



## EnjoyLife (May 26, 2015)

Sorry for the real newbie question here.

I am reading up on all the literature on the internet. It all says to change the spark plug every year. And, it's important.

I'm looking at the spark plugs for my snowblower, lawnmower, trimmer, etc. And, I haven't change the spark plugs ever. And, they all look ok. Nothing bent or dirty.

Is changing a spark plug really necessary?

Also, should I spray carb cleaner into the spark plug hole every year before storing it?

Thanks once again for everyone's help.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

EnjoyLife said:


> Sorry for the real newbie question here.
> 
> I am reading up on all the literature on the internet. It all says to change the spark plug every year. And, it's important.
> 
> ...


 I like NGK brand. Especially for the Predator engines


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Changing every year is not necessary. Inspection of your plug is. If yoor plug electrode is gapped properly and is a nice tan color with no deposits, you are good to go. I use Champion plugs in all my engines with good results....for the last 50 years! MH


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Like motorhead64 said, checking them is more important than changing them. I tend to lean towards changing mine each year, but then, there's no guarantee that the new plug is going to work any better than the one you replaced. It's sort of one of those if it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

Brand choice is up to you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

EnjoyLife said:


> Sorry for the real newbie question here.
> 
> I am reading up on all the literature on the internet. It all says to change the spark plug every year. And, it's important.
> 
> ...


+ 1 here, inspect the spark plug, if condition and gap are good, you don't need to replace it.
I like NGK plugs.
I've read of spaying fogging oil thru the spark plug hole before storage and rotating the engine to spread it across the cylinder wall, this is to prevent rust build up, spraying carb cleaner will wash the cylinder walls and make it more prone to rusting, I would not do it.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

No need to change it every year. I too like and only use NGK plugs in all of my small engines as well as my street car and High Performance engines. 

I usually pull the spark plug at the end of each winter when i do my end of season maintainable and put a teaspoon of motor oil in the cylinder and pull it over a few times to coat the cylinder. At this time I inspect the plug and replace it if necessary. I can't remember the last time i have had to replace a spark plug in my small equipment engines. I always replace the spark plug when I get a new / used piece of OPE with a new NGK.


----------

